# Ruby is kidding!! Pictures are added



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

My older Nubian doe is kidding she has 2 so far. Not sure if she'll have more or not will post photos later.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruby is kidding!!*

Yay!!! congrats


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Ruby is kidding!!*

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ruby is kidding!!*

Congrats... :hug: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ruby is kidding!!*

Congrats! Can't wait for babies! :leap:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Ruby is kidding!! Pictures added*

No spots but 1 healthy boy :kidblue: and girl :kidred:  Sent Hannah out to take some pictures.

The boy is the one with the frosted ears and the girl is the solid colored one.

Boy weighs 6.5 pounds
Noel the girl weighs 6 pounds

She is nursing good him well he's got attention issues. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ruby is kidding!!*

Well that's a merry christmas


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on healthy adorable Christmas babies!!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats they are very cute :stars:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

hey this is such great news!! congrats on Christmas babies, they are gorgeous


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How cute! Can I suggest Noel for the girl and maybe Santa Claus for the Boy. Unless you don't celebrate christmas then maybe Holly Holiday and Jack Frost or Winter


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We celebrate Christmas, I was making Christmas lunch when she kidded. We thought Noel was a cute girl name if you re-read the post with the baby photo I call her that. Not sure of a boy name yet, he'll be a 4-H wether. I do like those suggestions though. I liked Frosty but I have a cow named that. onder:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats on healthy babies!! What about........ Frost Bite?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful......congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!

Frost Bite that's cute! We are toying with Nic for Saint Nic.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, I like Nick and Noel.....those names seem to go together. Beautiful babies, by the way.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks the little girl just gave me heart failure. We went out to help them nurse and she was laying out flat up near the gate. I thought for sure someone had squashed her or something. I picked her up and she picked up her head and was like hey I was sleeping!! I told her to never do that to me again!! Mommy isn't relaxing and letting her milk down real good so she's really swollen and sore. We've tried milking her but it's not helping she needs some oxytocin we think. I'll call the vet in the morning and get some from him. I hated to call him on Christmas day for something that's not an emergency.

Thanks Peggy, that's my mom's name


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!!! So cute! Congrats on the Christmas babies! :leap: :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

